#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  In-situ saturation monitoring during relative permeability measurements

## ogl

Anybody would like to comment on the accuracy of ISSM during Kr measurements? Do these normally correlate well with gravimetric measurements?

See More: In-situ saturation monitoring during relative permeability measurements

----------

